# Ipad mini ou Ipad Rétina



## Ksed (29 Novembre 2012)

Hello tout le monde,
Peut-être que la question a mainte et mainte fois été posé mais j'hésite entre l'ipad mini retina et son ami plus grand de la même gamme.
32 go oblige aujourd'hui bien entendu.
A vrai dire j'ai un mac book pro mais je me demandais le quel serait le mieux.
Apparemment le petit est mieux pour écrire des mails et à prendre en main, mais le plus gros serait mieux pour les films et plus puissant etc bien entendu.
Mais y a t il une véritable différence qui permettrait de choisir ? 
Car finalement les deux ont leur qualités mais leurs défauts sont ils si différents ?
Il y a le prix aussi.. 

Merci


----------



## doupold (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

regardes ce fil de discussion: http://forums.macg.co/ipad/conseil-ipad-mini-ou-4-a-1204225.html

Cordialement


----------



## nikomimi (1 Décembre 2012)

A noter quand même que l'iPad mini rétina n'existe pas encore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2012)

La qualité d'affichage des écrans Retina est nettement supérieure à celle des écrans non Retina.

La différence se voit en particulier sur l'affichage de textes, qui est baveux sur les non Retina.

Prends l'iPad Retina ou attend quelques mois qu'Apple sorte un iPad mini Retina.


----------



## nikomimi (2 Décembre 2012)

Peut-tu me donner un lien avec du texte qui bave sur iPad 2 ? Je me sert tous les jours de mon iPad 2 à lire dessus plusieurs heures par jours des bouquins ainsi que des sites internet, et même en m'approchant vachement prêt je n'ai jamais lu le moindre texte "baveux".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Peut-tu me donner un lien avec du texte qui bave sur iPad 2 ? Je me sert tous les jours de mon iPad 2 à lire dessus plusieurs heures par jours des bouquins ainsi que des sites internet, et même en m'approchant vachement prêt je n'ai jamais lu le moindre texte "baveux".



Ce n'est pas propre à un texte en particulier.

Sur les écrans non Retina la définition des caractères n'est pas aussi nette que sur les écrans Retina.

L'autre jour à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux j'ai fait un test comparatif entre un iPad mini et un iPad Retina : la différence était flagrante.

D'ailleurs, au prix où il est vendu l'iPad mini devrait avoir un écran Retina.


----------



## Tox (2 Décembre 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Peut-tu me donner un lien avec du texte qui bave sur iPad 2 ? Je me sert tous les jours de mon iPad 2 à lire dessus plusieurs heures par jours des bouquins ainsi que des sites internet, et même en m'approchant vachement prêt je n'ai jamais lu le moindre texte "baveux".



Rien que le clavier... Les caractères tels que le "c" ou le "o" sont crénelés 

Pour faire court : iPad 4 = design et ergonomie dépassés ; iPad mini = affichage datant de 2011.

Le prochain iPad mini mettra tout le monde d'accord.


----------

